# Clouds over Satelites - Any bluewater within 60 miles?



## ALFisher (May 26, 2010)

Like the other poster, I was wondering if anyone has heard any reports about where the water is. Due to cloud cover, the online services aren't all that reliable right now. Thanks for any help.


----------



## jks0007 (Nov 4, 2010)

We were over 100 from the Orange Beach pass this past week


----------



## wanna be tuna slayer (Oct 4, 2007)

Nipple and Elbow were green and totally lifeless yesterday


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

Mississippi river water.. I 'm going to wait til Sept.


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

younghooker said:


> Mississippi river water.. I 'm going to wait til Sept.


Generally will there be a better water pattern in the fall. this is my first year keeping my boat in the gulf and we plan trips from Atlanta. Cant just go run out and see what the water looks like if you know what i mean. We have all the satelite stuff, but have not seen a full year pattern yet.


----------



## kgegolf (Feb 25, 2009)

*Trolling Nipple and vicinity*

Trolled from Nipple to 10 miles east, then to 131 hole and then to elbow. Scattered grass, some rips a lot of hardtails, flying fish, Pnut Mahi and small sharks. Caught a small shark and 3 Bobo's on the troll. Water aroung the elbow was very alive and saw schools of hardtails being busted on but nada on the pelagics. Water was blue/green...very clear. Water temp was around 90 everywhere we went. 
Starting to look much better than a few weeks ago.


----------



## DestinLA (Apr 29, 2011)

At what distance out of Destin has everyone been seeing real blue water?.... not blue green


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Guys,

Bluewater does not guarrantee your going to catch fish. There are no fences in bluewater saying that there are fish only in bluewater. The first place catch & release Blue Marlin during the Pensacola International was caught east of the spur in clean green water. Just sayin!

DQ


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

CaptDQ said:


> Guys,
> 
> Bluewater does not guarrantee your going to catch fish. There are no fences in bluewater saying that there are fish only in bluewater. The first place catch & release Blue Marlin during the Pensacola International was caught east of the spur in clean green water. Just sayin!
> 
> DQ


Ditto. This recent fascination with Blue Water is kinda funny. Gimme a nice push or weedline in clean green water anyday over open bluewater.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bluewater*

yeah and you can catch Wahoo in 30 feet of water too but i aint gonna target them there. It aint worth the gas money to go play in the king green water


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

So does this mean your gonna run 80 + nm right now to bluewater and maybe catch a Wahoo in bluewater and spend how much $$ on gas??? Just wondering when it can be done in less than 25 nm right now with the water conditions like they are. Just Sayin'

DQ


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Great, now the guys who want to fish in blue water are getting ripped.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*DQ*

no this just means i aint dumb enough to go at all put her on a trailer and head east is the answer


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

CaptDQ said:


> So does this mean your gonna run 80 + nm right now to bluewater and maybe catch a Wahoo in bluewater and spend how much $$ on gas??? Just wondering when it can be done in less than 25 nm right now with the water conditions like they are. Just Sayin'
> 
> DQ


I'd rather fish for an hour in good water than 12 hours in crappy water...


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Ditto...


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Well, I like fishin bluewater as much as the next guy but, y'all might as well get use to it, clean green water or maybe dirty green in some area's is here to stay for while until conditions change with the MS river unless your willing to travel the long distance.  So Good Luck with your long travels. I'll be catching my fish closer than 90nm out.  



> alexa041[
> Great, now the guys who want to fish in blue water are getting ripped.
> _Last edited by alexa041; Today at 09:38 AM. _
> /QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow. I wish I could catch bills in dirty water like you. Guess I don't know shit....


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

No bragging here Downtime2, your the one making the statement about yourself, not me. Just facts here, First Place Catch & Release...Blue Marlin, P'cola International was caught in Green Water. 

I never said, "I like fishing green water", I'm just saying that...certain conditions warrant certain decisions is all.

DQ


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

CaptDQ said:


> No bragging here Downtime2, your the one making the statement about yourself, not me. Just facts here, First Place Catch & Release...Blue Marlin, P'cola International was caught in Green Water.
> 
> I never said, "I like fishing green water", I'm just saying that...certain conditions warrant certain decisions is all.
> 
> DQ


you keep quoting that first place catch and release(one single blue marlin.....which I guess it was a line class deal cause I thought other boats tagged a blue and a white anyway) was caught in green water as if this should be everyones sole basis to waste fuel and troll in green water? What I mean is they had JUST pulled into that line where boats had been working for two days with NO other bills being caught there or seen there and hooked the fish up. After that fish was tagged, that was the only fish seen or caught on that line the rest of the day. Understand I am not degrading the catch of the fish as the captian is a good friend of mine, I am disputing your implications about how good the fishing is in pea green water. 
There are a few fish in green water grant you, but at 4 bucks a gallon, If I am gonna spend money on fuel, there is absolutely no way in the world that I am stopping short in ugly green water if I can reach and fish blue water. Seen it too many times. In the 39th International, the blue water rip was 125nm south of pcola. We were short of it in daylight(green water) with one knock down (cuda) before we hit the line............fished the line all day(blue on green rip) caught more dolphin than I care to count, lost a blue at the back of the boat, tagged a white(we would have won T and R), and one small tuna and a few wahoos...........all in blue water. Well, we had to paddle back north, so we trolled, in green water covering the better part from there to the nipple without another knockdown. So, based on my experiences..........i will take blue water all day long and go with the percentages of wins in tournies in blue water all day long over green.


----------



## CaptDQ (May 13, 2011)

Just like this scenario below is what I'm talking about. Great looking line, Yes!, but no fish to speak of for the distance they traveled. I know, you don't want to waste fuel on anything else. But,

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/nice-line-93019/

Pea Green water is NOT what I'm saying here, Clean Green is what I'm talking about. Anybody who fishes bluewater is always looking for bluewater including me to fish in. Your missing my point, some boats cannot make it that far or either they do not want to fish that far off for safety reasons, weather, size of boat, etc. Now follow me here on what I'm talking about, this is not knocking anybody how they fish, just under certain conditions you have to make decisions.

Yes, you and your crew had a great & lucky day fishing on the 39th annual and lucky that the line had fish on it. But just think if you were like the link above and in the tourney they were slamming the fish up in clean green water and you have over run it, or you could not have reached that line. Now what are you gonna do, go home or improvise your situation. 

Point being, there was a International Tourney back in the 90's just for using as a point to be made. Bluewater was close from the 200 fathom line south. Now everybody including me was fishing and catching fish, but there was one lone boat up on the Elbow in clean green water and they tagged & released three Blue Marlin fishing that area. They would have won the tourney and been Grand Champion if they would have been entered in the tourney. 

Just sayin' that bluewater does not always guarrantee fish, nor does clean green for that matter. That is all I'm saying here. 

I was wrong when I said First Place T & R, it should have said Second Place. I'm sorry about that misprint.

Guys you can run to Cuba for all I care to find bluewater if that makes you happy, all I'm saying is there is options to think about. I'm done.

Good Luck Fishing Guys


----------

